# What's So Great About Realidrums?



## Cory Pelizzari (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks for this, Cory! This is a great alternative to the run-through I did and in fact, shows the sounds of the drums better than I did. You have a talent for this.

I'd never seen Cory's videos before, but he has a bunch that are very apropos to this forum:
https://www.youtube.com/user/ShaloksMoshVids/videos


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 20, 2017)

Also, since the timing of this video may convince people today to buy RealiDrums (always the optimist, I am!  ), I would feel bad if they paid full price while people who wait a few days for our Black Friday special get it for half price. (This is why I have mixed feelings about Black Friday.)

So I went ahead and adjusted the price to $149 instead of $299. It won't say that on the website yet, but if you click the _Buy Now_ button, it will indeed give you the $149 price.

Also, 30-day full refund policy still applies as always.


----------



## essay (Nov 20, 2017)

Was eyeing ez and superior as my first buy on drums, but this video taggged me to take a a close look at realidrums. With a Black Friday 50% price, and a good product, I think this should be my first real serious drum buy.


----------



## woodslanding (Jan 20, 2018)

Dang! Missed this one on black friday....

One question: are there any snare articulations included? Like rolls or ruffs? That's what I miss the most when playing drums from the keyboard, as opposed to drum pads....


----------

